# CWM Problem: "Back button disabled"



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

In CWM, I sporadically get a problem tha tsays "back button disabled" wherein I am unable to select anything using the power button.

Also, the volume keys seem to skip 2-4 menu items sporadically. Is there a fix for either of these problems?


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

same here. I just do a battery pull.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Keep scrolling through the menu & it will eventually say back button enabled.


----------



## Mystery252 (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it is something to do with the combination of going up and down in succession. Like up/down/up or down/up/down. I just go back and forth like that and it seems to fix it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Masterzoltar said:


> same here. I just do a battery pull.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


same


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe hitting both up and down at the same time is what toggles this. In addition to toggling the back option, it also makes your power button put CWM into "screensaver mode" (?) or something like that.


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...i usually do a battery pull.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've scrolled to go back and clicked my power button. It worked after that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you guys get the "jumping" too? When you press the down/up button once, it skips 2-4 menu items?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes. This is because there is an issues with auto scroll. Notice that holding down a volume key doesn't scroll? That is why


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> Do you guys get the "jumping" too? When you press the down/up button once, it skips 2-4 menu items?


Tap the button a bit more quickly. That's from it thinking that you're holding the button down OR it's from an improperly debounced switch (i.e. you press it once but it technically makes two different electrical connections internally).


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Guys, it's simple. To get rid of it or get it back, you have to scroll over the "++Go Back++" thing a few times, UP AND DOWN USING THE MENU WRAP-AROUND. If you're at the top, hit up to zip to the bottom, then hit up to zip to the top. Do that a couple of times and you'll get it enabled/disabled. This is a "feature" of CWM.


----------

